# DIY Wavemaster?



## Kwiter (Apr 3, 2006)

Kwe Hello, not sure if the name I used is correct BUT , anyone know of plans for a do it yourself system like the Wavemaster for Kicking and Punching? 

Punching and Kicking air is all well and good but I think some physical resistance is a good thing too, I used to Bash the Heavy bag and roll the speedbag in my youth almost daily and I think it's a good idea for my girls too as part of their Martial Arts training....and I don't want them punching and kicking each other unless in the Dojo Sparring ;-)

To me it looks like a fairly simple construction BUT I'm curious if the shaft of the unit is sprung at all to absorb impacts at all or if it's essentially solid with a foam core and Vinyl/Leather outer cover. I do notice my older daughter is kicking pover her head fairly easily tho a bit wobbly on balance I told them today that I'd work with them tommorow to work on multiple kicks from a single chamber...not sure if I said that right, by it I mean, keep their leg up in the chamber position and then do multiple kicks front and side. It was one of the things they were taught today and I think they need work on it,  old geezer(okie only 41) like me can do it so should younguns like them ;-) I think their main trouble is not bending their supporting leg at all when kicking.

Nia:wen Thank you

----
http://www.urbanskinz.com


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 3, 2006)

Been a while since I looked closely at one, but if I remember correctly, it's solid.


----------



## Marginal (Apr 3, 2006)

Kwiter said:
			
		

> To me it looks like a fairly simple construction BUT I'm curious if the shaft of the unit is sprung at all to absorb impacts at all or if it's essentially solid with a foam core and Vinyl/Leather outer cover.


 
The wavemaster uses a hollow plastic base that extends upwards. It's not sprung at all. (Probably why they tend to break) The heavy bag portion is just dense foam over another plastic tube. (You can really feel that if you penetrate with your kicks. Feels like you're just kicking the plastic shaft.) Haven't seen any plans for a do it yourself model. 

Another method of creating a freestanding bag to look at is Ringside's (www.ringside.com) freestanding heavy bag. It seems to me that it'd be easier to make yourself than a wavemaster. Looks basically like a heavybag with a support pole set on a metal base. Has a spring at about the base of the bag.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 4, 2006)

you can make a base using truck tires and a shaft with pvc piping or cardboard tubing.  wrap the shaft with foam padding (like you'd buy for a camping mattress) and strap it all together with duct tape.  

the tires are wide enough that it's pretty hard to tip over, but if that's a problem you can cap the ends and pour in some gravel.  not water -- dyi is to hard to make waterproof.


----------



## Kwiter (Apr 4, 2006)

Nia:wen Thanks for the replies.  I kinda figured it was a PVC pipe for the shaft or something similar. Tho for the moment I think I'll just get a handheld pad for them to kick and punch, Mrs may get upset if I put a big ole kickpole gadget in the dining room ;-)

O:nen ki' wahi' Bye for now


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 5, 2006)

The Wavemaster XXL is a decent bag. The regular & Powerline ones aren't built very strong. (I watched a guy go through one in 2 days of use). Ringside does have a nice bag, too. But they don't go on sale often. Compare Ringside & Century's XXL.


----------



## Kwiter (Apr 6, 2006)

Nia:wen Thank you for the information, this is for my kids tho, they are the ones who train in Martial Arts, I'm just the Daddy Research Dog ;-)

Tho I'm sure I'll have a bash at it here and there

O:nen ki' wahi' Bye for now

---

http://www.urbanskinz.com


----------

